# Per favore



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.

Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!



Tanto vale mandarti affanculo subito,senza passare dal via  


Buongiorno a lei MM


:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Approvato !!


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!



Grande..completamente d'accordo con te, M.M.
inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(tutti vogliamo essere approvati),
e piano piano.. scrivi cercando risultati, invece di scrivere veramente quello che pensi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Approvato !!


'Stardo! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tanto vale mandarti affanculo subito,senza passare dal via
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a lei MM
> ...


Io invece occhio che alla prima occasione il culo te lo mordo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Grande..completamente d'accordo con te, M.M.
> inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(tutti vogliamo essere approvati),
> e piano piano..* scrivi cercando risultati, invece di scrivere veramente quello che pensi*.



Spider, sai che non ci avevo mai pensato?

per qualcuno in effetti si potrebbe creare un meccanismo inconscio


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Con molto piacere ho notato di esser stato approvato per il 3d"le sgonfiapiselli".....pensavo che la cultura qui dentro non fosse apprezzata,invece qualche estimatore c'è sempre!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Grande..completamente d'accordo con te, M.M.
> inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(tutti vogliamo essere approvati),
> e piano piano.. scrivi cercando risultati, invece di scrivere veramente quello che pensi.


Parliamoci chiaro, c'è chi ne ha fatto una sorta di "mestiere"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Con molto piacere ho notato di esser stato approvato per il 3d"le sgonfiapiselli".....pensavo che la cultura qui dentro non fosse apprezzata,invece qualche estimatore c'è sempre!!


la cultura regala sempre quella marcia in più e aggiunta a una chioma brizzolata determina un mix esplosivo :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con molto piacere ho notato di esser stato approvato per il 3d"le sgonfiapiselli".....pensavo che la cultura qui dentro non fosse apprezzata,invece qualche estimatore c'è sempre!!


Os, non disperare, solo non aspettarti chissà cosa. I processi evolutivi sono lenti :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, sai che non ci avevo mai pensato?
> 
> per qualcuno in effetti si potrebbe creare un meccanismo inconscio


..si è molto facile, l'uomo nella vita sociale cerca sempre l'approvazione dell'altro,
il bisogno di piacere è inconscio.
è per questo che da piccoli aiutavamo la vecchietta con la spesa...
 non vedo perchè qui debba essere diverso.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Grazie..mi sento meno inviso del solito!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


Parlarne fa sempre bene......

Ma visto che i comandi esistono, ehehehe.... forse esiste un'altra maniera, fregandosene!! Mi approvano? ok vaffanculo! mi disapprovano? ok vaffanculo uguale :mrgreen: Mo vediamo chi mi approva o disapprova :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


Ti quoto :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Beh, io qui dentro oramai faccio più cazzeggio che interventi seri. I primi chiaramente sono intenzionalmente votati a divertirmi e far divertire, i secondi credo che traspaia chiaramente che non sono per nulla influenzati da correnti particolari. Spesso mi sono trovato in contrasto totale con l'opinione prevalente.Come dicevo prima, c'è chi ne ha quasi fatto un mestiere, e questo dovrebbe dare da pensare.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Be io ho il problema opposto!Faccio solo interventi molto seri,spesso non vengono compresi,e questo mi duole un pò,credo che comincerò a scrivere cose più leggere,più soavi,d'altronde se il livello dei forumisti non è particolarmete elevato non è colpa mia...!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh, io qui dentro oramai faccio più cazzeggio che interventi seri. I primi chiaramente sono intenzionalmente votati a divertirmi e far divertire, i secondi credo che traspaia chiaramente che non sono per nulla influenzati da correnti particolari. Spesso mi sono trovato in contrasto totale con l'opinione prevalente.Come dicevo prima, c'è chi ne ha quasi fatto un mestiere, e questo dovrebbe dare da pensare.


fregatene! 
se ti approvano o disapprovano...sti caxxi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie..mi sento meno inviso del solito!



ma quale inviso? tu non sei mai inviso qui, almeno a me...

poi ti confido che il *culo aromizzato *è già al vaglio degli accademici della crusca..... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

che pivello. è da quando è nato che contesto questo sistema che non uso
ci sono dei verdi decisamente peggiori delle disapprovazioni.
gente ...possibile che sia sempre così avanti:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fregatene!
> se ti approvano o disapprovano...sti caxxi!


E io che scrissi ? Spè che ti approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fregatene!
> se ti approvano o disapprovano...sti caxxi!



Oh, buongiorno Simy


:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Grande..completamente d'accordo con te, M.M.
> inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(tutti vogliamo essere approvati),
> e piano piano.. scrivi cercando risultati, invece di scrivere veramente quello che pensi.


cazzarola bisogna essere un po' scemi , però


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fregatene!
> se ti approvano o disapprovano...sti caxxi!


Sai in realtà qual'è il problema? Che io apro il Forum e vedo che ci sono delle "notifiche" (generico). Io subito spero che siano MP di qualcuna di quelle che sto broccolando, invece si tratta di una merdosissima approvazione di sta cippa.
Io ci rimango male, sai!:incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ciao*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


Non c'è pericolo ;-)

Buon giorno a te!

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Basta cazzeggiare, 
c'è un topic serio di là!!!!

Io resto qua a spammare


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola bisogna essere un po' scemi , però


auahahaahahh sai che pensavo? chissà se avranno il coraggio di difendersi da quello che hai scritto. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Grazie,mi sento un pò meno solo,ogni tanto mi sembra di essere un extra terrestre,culi aromizzati,schiaffi cor pisello,mutande rasta,sgonfiapiselli,insomma spesso mi guardo intorno e mi assale sconforto e solitudine!Non so se questo posto è il posto per me,ho un livello di conoscenza eccelso,e spesso questo genera invidia e sentimenti negativi verso oscuro...!Manca la l'umiltà di capire,di accrescere la propria conocenza....credo che smettero di essere serio e comincerò a scrivere cazzate...!!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oh, buongiorno Simy
> 
> 
> :bacio:


Giono! 

:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaahahh sai che pensavo? chissà se avranno il coraggio di difendersi da quello che hai scritto. :mrgreen:


Si, certo, con disapprovazioni a manetta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, certo, con disapprovazioni a manetta! :mrgreen:


mi fate fresco con i puntini rossi: varicella, rosolia, quinta malattia, scarlattina....tutte le feci:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,mi sento un pò meno solo,ogni tanto mi sembra di essere un extra terrestre,culi aromizzati,schiaffi cor pisello,mutande rasta,sgonfiapiselli,insomma spesso mi guardo intorno e mi assale sconforto e solitudine!Non so se questo posto è il posto per me,ho un livello di conoscenza eccelso,e spesso questo genera invidia e sentimenti negativi verso oscuro...!Manca la l'umiltà di capire,di accrescere la propria conocenza....credo che smettero di essere serio e comincerò a scrivere cazzate...!!


No, dai! Sarebbe una gravissima perdita! Mantieni accesa l'unica flebile luce in questa valle di ...... oh, cazzo...... oscurità........ 

(mi sa che ho cannato metafora....)


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più!* Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto.* A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!



Ho sempre detto di non usare questo meccanismo, non perché lo consideri sbagliato in sè... Solo un po' inutile ai fini del dibattito.


Quindi quando sarò d'accordo IO non ti approverò...



...Mi limiterò ad appoggiartelo, fratello! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Tu continua con la parodia...ma io son estremamente serio!Son stanco dell'ignoranza di molti di voi,mi sento fuori posto,nessuno parla il mio linguaggio forbito e accultorato,neanche minerva....!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto di non usare questo meccanismo, non perché lo consideri sbagliato in sè... Solo un po' inutile ai fini del dibattito.
> 
> 
> Quindi quando sarò d'accordo IO non ti approverò...
> ...



A questo punto mi viene da pensare che più che Ultimo attratto dai cannoli, sia tu attratto dal pelo maschio.
Per prudenza, appoggialo a lui, grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,mi sento un pò meno solo,ogni tanto mi sembra di essere un extra terrestre,culi aromizzati,schiaffi cor pisello,mutande rasta,sgonfiapiselli,insomma spesso mi guardo intorno e mi assale sconforto e solitudine!Non so se questo posto è il posto per me,ho un livello di conoscenza eccelso,e spesso questo genera invidia e sentimenti negativi verso oscuro...!Manca la l'umiltà di capire,di accrescere la propria conocenza....credo che smettero di essere serio e comincerò a scrivere cazzate...!!



Ti capisco, ti capisco.

ma io penso che non devi abbandonare la tua missione di innalzare il livello culturale di questo forum, anche se spesso è faticoso andare controcorrente 

e poi i risultati sono giunti, col tempo

tante donzelle ti stimano, qui dentro, e fanno il tifo per te!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,mi sento un pò meno solo,ogni tanto mi sembra di essere un extra terrestre,culi aromizzati,schiaffi cor pisello,mutande rasta,sgonfiapiselli,insomma spesso mi guardo intorno e mi assale sconforto e solitudine!Non so se questo posto è il posto per me,ho un livello di conoscenza eccelso,e spesso questo genera invidia e sentimenti negativi verso oscuro...!Manca la l'umiltà di capire,di accrescere la propria conocenza....credo che smettero di essere serio e comincerò a scrivere cazzate...!!


auahahahaauahhaaha ma vai a cagare va!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Mai fregato nulla. Nel senso: non me ne frega niente di essere approvato o meno. Ho approvato una volta sola (ieri) qualcuno ma era a presa di culo. Altrimenti manco me ne frega d'approvare, mi limito a specificarlo in un eventuale intervento. Prosit.


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A questo punto mi viene da pensare che più che Ultimo attratto dai cannoli, sia tu attratto dal pelo maschio.
> *Per prudenza, appoggialo a lui, grazie* :mrgreen:


Hai detto che oggi non riuscivi a mollare la presa e, dato che sono un gentleman, non volevo fare torto a nessuno! :rotfl:


Sul grassetto: quotato e approvato! :carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la cultura regala sempre quella marcia in più e aggiunta a una chioma brizzolata determina un mix esplosivo :mrgreen:


Io ho due lauree, un curriculum ad alto impact factor e capelli brizzolati a iosa.

Posso trombare a strascico ?

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai fregato nulla. Nel senso: non me ne frega niente di essere approvato o meno. Ho approvato una volta sola (ieri) qualcuno ma era a presa di culo. Altrimenti manco me ne frega d'approvare,* mi limito a specificarlo in un eventuale intervento*. Prosit.


Ecco, è questo il nocciolo.
A parte a me personalmente, quante approvazioni/disapprovazioni sono state distribuite e ciò ha automaticamente fatto mancare un intervento diretto e chiarificatore?
Quante parole magari utili non sono state dette nel marasma di tutta l'inutilità che spesso regna?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sai in realtà qual'è il problema? Che io apro il Forum e vedo che ci sono delle "notifiche" (generico). Io subito spero che siano MP di qualcuna di quelle che sto broccolando, invece si tratta di una merdosissima approvazione di sta cippa.
> Io ci rimango male, sai!:incazzato:


Da domani ti broccolo io tutti i giorni, MM

E aggiungo che non ti ho mai approvato (manco so come si fa), dunque ho tutte le carte in regola


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A questo punto mi viene da pensare che più che Ultimo attratto dai cannoli, sia tu attratto dal pelo maschio.
> Per prudenza, appoggialo a lui, grazie :mrgreen:


M dico io! hai appena capito che geko senza volerlo si è scoperto ( uhmm) e rimetti in mezzo me? No grazie il trio non fa per me.


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io ho due lauree, un curriculum ad alto impact factor e capelli brizzolati a iosa.
> 
> Posso trombare a strascico ?
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:



No.


:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io ho due lauree, un curriculum ad alto impact factor e capelli brizzolati a iosa.
> 
> Posso trombare a strascico ?
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:



Che mo si tromba con le lauree in mano ?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che mo si tromba con le lauree in mano ?


Secondo Chiara hanno il loro perchè, lo ha appena scritto :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> :mexican:


Oh my GOD !!!! Why not ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo il nocciolo.
> A parte a me personalmente, quante approvazioni/disapprovazioni sono state distribuite e ciò ha automaticamente fatto mancare un intervento diretto e chiarificatore?
> Quante parole magari utili non sono state dette nel marasma di tutta l'inutilità che spesso regna?


quello che mi sono sempre chiesta è che caspita di senso ha che io ti approvi al buio e non dica in chiaro perché ragionandone?
lo stesso per i rossi: ma se non sono d'accordo come posso esimermi dalla soddisfazione di dirtelo?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Chiara mi permetto di essere sincero:Io son contento della tua stima,e della stima delle donzelle all'interno di questo sito,ma non ho più 17 anni capisci?In parole povere, non posso farmi una zaganella sulla vostra stima e sul vostro tifo,purtroppo intorno a me non si muove una mutanda,non c'è un culo che mi arride,uno sguardo ammiccante,un perizoma  svolazzante,questo mi incupisce...!Per l'impegno profuso meriterei cose diverse,solo parole dolci e smielate e poche inculate!!!


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> M dico io! hai appena capito che geko senza volerlo si è scoperto ( *uhmm*) e rimetti in mezzo me? No grazie il trio non fa per me.


Così eri tu il maniaco che apriva tutti quei 3D zozzi nel confessionale durante le vacanze... :nuke:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Da domani ti broccolo io tutti i giorni, MM
> 
> E aggiungo che non ti ho mai approvato (manco so come si fa), dunque ho tutte le carte in regola


Ma che il caldo ha fatto scatenare un'epidemia di ricchionite?!


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara mi permetto di essere sincero:Io son contento della tua stima,e della stima delle donzelle all'interno di questo sito,ma non ho più 17 anni capisci?In parole povere, non posso farmi una zaganella sulla vostra stima e sul vostro tifo,purtroppo intorno a me non si muove una mutanda,non c'è un culo che mi arride,uno sguardo ammiccante,un perizoma  svolazzante,questo mi incupisce...!Per l'impegno profuso meriterei cose diverse,solo parole dolci e smielate e poche inculate!!!


E' vero, hai tutti i numeri. Pure la laurea in Scienza e Tecnologia delle Fratture Anali 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Secondo Chiara hanno il loro perchè, lo ha appena scritto :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Madò mi sto muto va! 

Riferito a cosa piace a Chiara... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi sono sempre chiesta è che caspita di senso ha che io ti approvi al buio e non dica in chiaro perché ragionandone?
> lo stesso per i rossi: ma se non sono d'accordo come posso esimermi dalla soddisfazione di dirtelo?



Semplice no, rubinando.

Ok mandami a fanculo, ma già l'ho fatto io :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò mi sto muto va!
> 
> Riferito a cosa piace a Chiara... :mrgreen:


Chiara è una signora bella, distinta e di classe.  

E tu sei un bvuto vozzo e volgave :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò mi sto muto va!
> 
> *Riferito a cosa piace a Chiara*... :mrgreen:


Temi la concorrenza? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Hiroito*

Ecco ti ringrazio hai colto il punto!Cosa cazzo ci faccio con la mia conoscenza all'interno di questo posto, cosa?Qui è un continuo cazzeggio,tutti sbragati con il cazzo fra le mani,che due coioni,non fate altro che giocare e prendere per il culo post di un certo rilievo e spessore..!Cazzo ci faccio io qui dentro?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Chiara è una signora bella, distinta e di classe.
> 
> E tu sei un bvuto vozzo e volgave :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se cerchi ti ha approvato.... non lo cercare, sono io


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti ringrazio hai colto il punto!Cosa cazzo ci faccio con la mia conoscenza all'interno di questo posto, cosa?Qui è un continuo cazzeggio,tutti sbragati con il cazzo fra le mani,che due coioni,non fate altro che giocare e prendere per il culo post di un certo rilievo e spessore..!Cazzo ci faccio io qui dentro?


Ma Oscuro, lo sai che si broccola una donna per volta no ? Te hai riempito il forum del tuo amore x Simy, è chiaro che nessuna ti si avvicini concretamente.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Temi la concorrenza? :carneval:



Eh ma.. parli di ricchionite , ma mi sa tanto che tu ci sguazzi eh!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io ho due lauree, un curriculum ad alto impact factor e capelli brizzolati a iosa.
> 
> Posso trombare a strascico ?
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


non avrai problemi a trovare UNA donna di alto livello culturale con cui trombare


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro, lo sai che si broccola una donna per volta no ? Te hai riempito il forum del tuo amore x Simy, è chiaro che nessuna ti si avvicini concretamente.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Naaa è per i 21,5 cm, hanno paura!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma.. parli di ricchionite , ma mi sa tanto che tu ci sguazzi eh!!


Hai travisato: ti chiedevo se temevi la concorrenza di Chiara!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti ringrazio hai colto il punto!Cosa cazzo ci faccio con la mia conoscenza all'interno di questo posto, cosa?Qui è un continuo cazzeggio,tutti sbragati con il cazzo fra le mani,che due coioni,non fate altro che giocare e prendere per il culo post di un certo rilievo e spessore..!Cazzo ci faccio io qui dentro?



In tutta sincerità, e per quello che può valere, fai sorridere di cuore me.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro, lo sai che si broccola una donna per volta no ? Te hai riempito il forum del tuo amore x Simy, è chiaro che nessuna ti si avvicini concretamente.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Naaa è per i 21,5 cm, hanno paura!!



Naaaaaaaaaaaaa perchè Simy morde...e anche Yuma!  :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Apparte il fatto che simy è una sportivissima,ma io non voglio essere avvicinato concretamente...io volgio esser abbordato di culo......investito da uno tsunami anale!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Hai travisato: ti chiedevo se temevi la concorrenza di Chiara!



Ok andiamoci a gradi, così ci capiamo meglio, dimmi del tipo di concorrenza su.


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che il caldo ha fatto scatenare un'epidemia di ricchionite?!


Ricchionite con complicanza frociointestinale con interessamento finocchico

(Scherzo, io ho adorabili amici gay, sia chiaro)


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

E lo sapevo io che la laurea anziché appenderla sopra la mia testa avrei dovuto tatuarmela sul corpo.
Ecco perché non trombo... :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apparte il fatto che simy è una sportivissima,ma io non voglio essere avvicinato concretamente...io volgio esser abbordato di culo......investito da uno tsunami anale!!


Lo tsunami anale????????? 
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ecco farti sorridere già è una cosa positiva per me, ma non basta!Cmq claudio fai tanta allegria pure tu,fai tanto ridere le donne sopratutto quando ti cali le mutande....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

No anche tu adesso?Non dirmi che non sai cosa è uno tsunami anale?Basta io mi assento per un pò!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo tsunami anale?????????
> :rotfl:


Boh, magari è tipo cagarella a spruzzo, ed allora si scopre che il nostro Oscuro parla tanto di culo perchè è coprofilo e gli piace farsi cagare sul petto (tanto per tornare ad un discorso fatto tempo fa).


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No anche tu adesso?Non dirmi che non sai cosa è uno tsunami anale?Basta io mi assento per un pò!!:incazzato::incazzato:



Ma si che lo so....è che mi hai fatto sputare il caffè...te possino!
:risata:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non avrai problemi a trovare UNA donna di alto livello culturale con cui trombare


UNA di alto livello culturale, giusto !

Ma ci sono poi le diplomate, le abilitate, quelle con licenza media, elementare.... etc. Non è che poi in realtà io abbia problemi con queste, neh ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco farti sorridere già è una cosa positiva per me, ma non basta!Cmq claudio fai tanta allegria pure tu,fai tanto ridere le donne sopratutto quando ti cali le mutande....!:rotfl:


No non c'è nulla da fare!! peccato che non stiamo vicini!! ci saremmo davvero divertiti.

Tacci tua va!


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No non c'è nulla da fare!! peccato che non stiamo vicini!! ci saremmo davvero divertiti.
> 
> Tacci tua va!


Meglio per te, Ultimo. Tanto se esci con Oscuro oltre una birra non vai.... ha argomenti indiscutibili !!! 
Non so se lo sai, ma esce sempre indossando un jeans con l'oblò avanti

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No anche tu adesso?Non dirmi che non sai cosa è uno tsunami anale?Basta io mi assento per un pò!!:incazzato::incazzato:


La cacca liquida?

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E lo sapevo io che la laurea anziché appenderla sopra la mia testa avrei dovuto tatuarmela sul corpo.
> Ecco perché non trombo... :incazzato:


:risata:

blu


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Che volgarità!No, non sono tipo ne da cakink ne da pissing,sono dinamiche che non catturano il mio gradimento!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La cacca liquida?
> 
> blu


mi scappa di disapprovarvi:racchia:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La cacca liquida?
> 
> blu


No, è quando è così AMPIAMENTE assuefatto che ci vuole un maremoto per avvertire qualche movimento lì dentro.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *mi scappa* di disapprovarvi:racchia:


Corrigli dietro!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Siete di una volgarità inaudita!Chi cazzo ha parlato di cacca?io ho parlato di tsunami anale,abbordaggio di culo,ma dove cazzo vivete,cosa avete fatto nella vita,chi cazzo avete frequentato,che cazzo di esperienze avete avuto?Sono scandalizzato!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> No, è quando è così AMPIAMENTE assuefatto che ci vuole un maremoto per avvertire qualche movimento lì dentro.... :mrgreen:


 che pivello che so'...

:blu:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete di una volgarità inaudita!Chi cazzo ha parlato di cacca?io ho parlato di tsunami anale,abbordaggio di culo,ma dove cazzo vivete,cosa avete fatto nella vita,chi cazzo avete frequentato,che cazzo di esperienze avete avuto?Sono scandalizzato!


scusa:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Dea*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi scappa di disapprovarvi:racchia:


Mi son preoccupato,mi son detto: caiser stai a vedere che ho fatto un madonnale errore...

Pericolo scampato,è andata bene per oggi;eri ironicaaaaaaaaaaaa 


p.s bello il tuo nuovo avatar!


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che pivello che so'...
> 
> :blu:


Oscuro ha ancora posti disponibili presso la sua Università privata CULFoscari (ex TINCULpop), iscriviti, presto !!!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Meglio per te, Ultimo. Tanto se esci con Oscuro oltre una birra non vai.... ha argomenti indiscutibili !!!
> Non so se lo sai, ma esce sempre indossando un jeans con l'oblò avanti
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


auahahahahahah Non gli fare bere birra, ma vino, solo ed esclusivamente vino! per l'oblò no problem..... lo useremmo per pescare. :mrgreen: Sai quanti pesci abboccano :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Che discorsi di merda che fate.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Non mi riferivo solo a te!IO PARLO DI TSUNAMI ANALE E QUI SUBITO A PARLARE DI MERDA!Ma si può essere così ignoranti?Si può svilire una dinamica sessuale,uscendosene con il caking che non c'entra un beato cazzo?Parlate di stronzate....e cercatevi un interlocutore alla vostra altezza  per oggi mi avete abbondantemente tranciato il cazzo!Vi saluto!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*HELP*

Stavo scrivendo su,ma è sparito i 3d  che succede so' imberiago stamani?

blu


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo solo a te!IO PARLO DI TSUNAMI ANALE E QUI SUBITO A PARLARE DI MERDA!Ma si può essere così ignoranti?Si può svilire una dinamica sessuale,uscendosene con il caking che non c'entra un beato cazzo?Parlate di stronzate....e cercatevi un interlocutore alla vostra altezza  per oggi mi avete abbondantemente tranciato il cazzo!Vi saluto!


Ragazzi, fermi !!!! Non muovetevi !!! Lo so che è lì a terra il pisello tranciato ad Oscuro !!!!

Ma guarda che anche se lo incollate non funziona mica, neh ?

:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!No, non sono tipo ne da *cakink* ne da pissing,sono dinamiche che non catturano il mio gradimento!


Al pissing ci arrivo, ma sto cakink, amico mio, non ho proprio idea di cosa sia.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al pissing ci arrivo, ma sto cakink, amico mio, non ho proprio idea di cosa sia.


auahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al pissing ci arrivo, ma sto cakink, amico mio, non ho proprio idea di cosa sia.


Far le torte... intortare....

La k finale è un maggiorativo napulitano


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Non ci siamo! stavolta la vostra ignoranza lo ha fatto davvero incazzare di brutto! ora sta qui che sbraita! e voi non avete idea di cosa voglia dire Oscuro incazzato! 

Ora sarà una faticaccia farlo tornare calmo....grazie è


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo solo a te!IO PARLO DI TSUNAMI ANALE E QUI SUBITO A PARLARE DI MERDA!Ma si può essere così ignoranti?Si può svilire una dinamica sessuale,uscendosene con il caking che non c'entra un beato cazzo?Parlate di stronzate....e cercatevi un interlocutore alla vostra altezza  per oggi mi avete abbondantemente tranciato il cazzo!Vi saluto!



Allora 21,5 - 7 cm del trancio = ?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo solo a te!IO PARLO DI TSUNAMI ANALE E QUI SUBITO A PARLARE DI MERDA!Ma si può essere così ignoranti?Si può svilire una dinamica sessuale,uscendosene con il caking che non c'entra un beato cazzo?Parlate di stronzate....e cercatevi un interlocutore alla vostra altezza per oggi mi avete abbondantemente tranciato il cazzo!Vi saluto!


Eh, ma quindi cos'è lo tsunami anale,?!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Joey,son abbastanza incazzato fatti spiegare la differenza fra cakink e caking da sti quattro professoroni di sto cazzo qui dentro,vediamo..... vi saluto e andate affanculo!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ci siamo! stavolta la vostra ignoranza lo ha fatto davvero incazzare di brutto! ora sta qui che sbraita! e voi non avete idea di cosa voglia dire Oscuro incazzato!
> 
> Ora sarà una faticaccia farlo tornare calmo....grazie è


Non ti domando come si fa a farlo tornare calmo e scazzato... madò giuro che non te lo domando.















Simy come si fa ?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ci siamo! stavolta la vostra ignoranza lo ha fatto davvero incazzare di brutto! ora sta qui che sbraita! e voi non avete idea di cosa voglia dire Oscuro incazzato!
> 
> Ora sarà una faticaccia farlo tornare calmo....grazie è


Dai, che ce la puoi fare

Manda Yuma a cinema, su ... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Lascia stare..ci vediamo domani ti saluto!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti domando come si fa a farlo tornare calmo e scazzato... madò giuro che non te lo domando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vuole la mia pazienza!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare..ci vediamo domani ti saluto!


Dai aspetta un attimo su!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

*Perdonami*



Simy ha detto:


> Ci vuole la mia pazienza!


A roma la chiamano così ?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai aspetta un attimo su!


Simy,tu che sai le dinamiche del forum;perche' è sparito il 3d su della tipa nuova?

Grazie!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*SImò*

Ma cosa c'è da aspettare qui dentro è un cazzeggio continuo,mi hanno perforato i coglioni,svirgolato il cazzo e basta dai...interagissero con persone alla loro alteza....e dai!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey,son abbastanza incazzato fatti spiegare la differenza fra cakink e caking da sti quattro professoroni di sto cazzo qui dentro,vediamo..... vi saluto e andate affanculo!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è da aspettare qui dentro è un cazzeggio continuo,mi hanno perforato i coglioni,svirgolato il cazzo e basta dai...interagissero con persone alla loro alteza....e dai!!


Hai ragione! ...ma scusa cosa abbiamo creato a fare la scuola? ci siamo accorti subito delle lacune qui dentro....
dobbiamo ricontattare il dott. Mannaja e farlo rientrare quanto prima dal corso di specializzazione...qui servono interventi urgenti!

dobbiamo lavorare sodo ma ce la possiamo fare!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Senza offesa ma c'è un limite a tutto!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Simy,tu che sai le dinamiche del forum;perche' è sparito il 3d su della tipa nuova?
> 
> Grazie!



bò...me lo chiedevo pure io? forse è stato segnalato....


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Joey, se vuoi puoi iscriverti ai nuovi corsi...riapriamo a settembre :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Manca l'umiltà,pensano di sapere e non sanno un cazzo!Mi hanno defenestrato i coglioni veramente!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma c'è un limite a tutto!


No no, lo capisco. Ci mancherebbe. Anche l'ignoranza ha un limite, eh.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manca l'umiltà,pensano di sapere e non sanno un cazzo!Mi hanno defenestrato i coglioni veramente!


Dici che è il caso di chiudere la scuola?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Guarda tu sei nuovo,ma non è accettabile l'atteggiamento mentale di alcuni...!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Oh my GOD !!!! Why not ?


La misantropia, do you remember? 




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non avrai problemi a trovare UNA donna di alto livello culturale con cui trombare


Ecco, ha detto benissimo Chiara.
Stai a vedere che adesso con due lauree si è paghi solo se si scopa a strascico :mexican:


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*

Ma ti sei incazzato x davvero ? No dai, stai scherzando !


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ma che c'è fai o c'è stai davvero*



oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda tu sei nuovo,ma non è accettabile l'atteggiamento mentale di alcuni...!


Incazzato?

Non ci capisco piu' na' mazza!

blu


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> La misantropia, do you remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ieri ero misantropo, mica misogino !!!!!

E poi scopare a strascico è sempre stato il mio sogno finchè non ho capito che son meglio le linguine agli scampi :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Mi sa che si è incazzato veramente...non mi risponde più nemmeno in privato... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma ti sei incazzato x davvero ? No dai, stai scherzando !



Se oscuro si è davvero incazzato, giuro che ti sputo Hiro! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*PER UN SECONDO*



Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma ti sei incazzato x davvero ? No dai, stai scherzando !


Maledetta domanda casuale..  ;-)

blu


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se oscuro si è davvero incazzato, giuro che ti sputo Hiro! :rotfl:


Ma se sono l'unico che non ha parlato di defecatio varie..... 


No, se si è incazzato non è di certo con  me


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma se sono l'unico che non ha parlato di defecatio varie.....


Hai ragione, a chi sputo allora ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

ragazzi pure voi,parlava di tsunami anale e voi subito con la merda...sapete che ci tiene..non ha tutti i torti


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, a chi sputo allora ? :mrgreen:


Al primo cagomane che ha fatto allusioni evacuatorie !!!! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> *Far le torte...* intortare....
> 
> La k finale è un maggiorativo napulitano


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ma Oscuro*

Fatte na birra :bere: su dai.

Vi salutos è stato piacevole scazzeggiar in allegria!

blu


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ragazzi pure voi,parlava di tsunami anale e voi subito con la merda...sapete che ci tiene..non ha tutti i torti


Come non darti ragione, bellissima donna portale del discorso sopra scritto 




Mo me mena sul serio.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fatte na birra :bere: su dai.
> 
> Vi salutos è stato piacevole scazzeggiar in allegria!
> 
> blu


ciao azzurrino


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fatte na birra :bere: su dai.
> 
> Vi salutos è stato piacevole scazzeggiar in allegria!
> 
> blu


miiii alla faccia de una sto pupazzo se attaccato ar rubinetto...

ahahahaha  ma che c'è frega ma che c'è importa ahahahah

riSALUTE 

blu


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non darti ragione, bellissima donna portale del discorso sopra scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè lasciatemi parlare con lui...qui la cosa è molto seria


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao azzurrino


:strepitoso:

blu


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma ieri ero misantropo, mica misogino !!!!!


Se sei misantropo sei anche misogino, temo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda tu sei nuovo,ma non è accettabile l'atteggiamento mentale di alcuni...!


Eh, ma è vero. Come si fa, nel nuovo millennio ormai iniziato da bene dodici anni, a non conoscere lo tsunami anale. Mò, non dico praticarlo, ma almeno conoscerlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè lasciatemi parlare con lui...qui la cosa è molto seria





che succede?

stavo al telefono col mio bello e quando son tornata.....


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che succede?
> 
> stavo al telefono col mio bello e quando son tornata.....


L'hanno fatto incazzare...non mi risponde manco al telefono....e non è normale!


vabbè...vi aggiorno appena posso....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'hanno fatto incazzare...non mi risponde manco al telefono....e non è normale!
> 
> 
> vabbè...vi aggiorno appena posso....



Grazie, Simy

digli pure che io non stavo scherzando quando dicevo che  qui c'è bisogno di lui


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, Simy
> 
> digli pure che io non stavo scherzando quando dicevo che  qui c'è bisogno di lui



tranquilla! glielo dico!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Vabbè Oscuro sappiamo che è particolare però se scrive di tsunami anale e gli rispondono parlando di merda tutti i torti non li ha....


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E poi scopare a strascico è sempre stato il mio sogno finchè non ho capito che son meglio le linguine agli scampi :mrgreen:


Vedo che sempre in pescheria rimani...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè Oscuro sappiamo che è particolare però se scrive di tsunami anale e gli rispondono parlando di merda tutti i torti non li ha....


Eh, ma la colpa è anche mia, temo. Scusa Oscuro. Dai torna, sono un ignorante, lo ammetto, ma torna! Torna che sta casa aspetta a te! TORNA!!!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. *Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> *Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


C'è vita, là fuori 

Speriamo che presto se ne rendano conto anche diversi altri.


P.S. Sentitevi liberi di disapprovarmi a manetta.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma la colpa è anche mia, temo. Scusa Oscuro. Dai torna, sono un ignorante, lo ammetto, ma torna! Torna che sta casa aspetta a te! TORNA!!!


Ci sto parlando....ma oggi non credo di riuscire a fargli cambiare idea....quindi rassegnatevi ma almeno per oggi non lo leggerete!


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedo che sempre in pescheria rimani...


Si, ma da cuoco, non da pescatore !!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci sto parlando....ma oggi non credo di riuscire a fargli cambiare idea....quindi rassegnatevi ma almeno per oggi non lo leggerete!


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci sto parlando....ma oggi non credo di riuscire a fargli cambiare idea....quindi rassegnatevi ma almeno per oggi non lo leggerete!


OK, accettiamo di fare digiuno oggi, ma domani torna, vero ?


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hirohito ha detto:


> OK, accettiamo di fare digiuno oggi, ma domani torna, vero ?



mmhhhh bò....


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhhh bò....


Digli che domani arriva la sgonfiapiselli, tutta per lui..... forse lo convinci


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Digli che domani arriva la sgonfiapiselli, tutta per lui..... forse lo convinci


fanculo Hiro!
secondo te io gli dico una cosa del genere? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


Pane al pane...ma alce ma come sei diventato pecoloso e pittimoso...uffi dei...
Va ben ti quoto e se posso approvo:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

ok caro MM, ricevuto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok caro MM, ricevuto


 mi che sei seria.


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi che sei seria.



troppo, dici?

e ora che faccio?:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Davvero Free, ti sarai mica offesa? O sei in giornata no? 
Adesso vado in MP a broccolarti un po' così o ti incazzi del tutto o ritorni cazzara come sempre :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> troppo, dici?
> 
> e ora che faccio?:singleeye:


Uhm fammi pensare, se sei seria perchè ti sei svegliata così, non andare in M.P con M.M è troppo pensante il tipo.

Se invece vuoi far qualcosa di utile e magari carino, dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm fammi pensare, se sei seria perchè ti sei svegliata così, non andare in M.P con M.M è troppo pensante il tipo.
> 
> Se invece vuoi far qualcosa di utile e magari carino, dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più


Io troppo pesante? Ma se sono la delicatezza in persona?! rimitivo:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Free...qualcosa non va?


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Free...qualcosa non va?



ciao tesoro bello

no tutto ok, un po' di corsa stamattina, ero scappata in vacanza ed ora tengo da fa':singleeye:

tu come stai? che bello ritrovarvi tutti qui


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm fammi pensare, se sei seria perchè ti sei svegliata così, non andare in M.P con M.M è troppo pensante il tipo.
> 
> Se invece vuoi far qualcosa di utile e magari carino, dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più


ok un bacio, anzi 2:inlove:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ciao tesoro bello
> 
> no tutto ok, un po' di corsa stamattina, ero scappata in vacanza ed ora tengo da fa':singleeye:
> 
> tu come stai? che bello ritrovarvi tutti qui



io tutto ok! sono in ferie.... 
tutto relax.....

non ci voglio manco pensare a cosa troverò al rientro al lavoro... :scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok un bacio, anzi 2:inlove:


:fumo:


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tutto ok! sono in ferie....
> tutto relax.....
> 
> non ci voglio manco pensare a cosa troverò al rientro al lavoro... :scared:


brava riposati
ma ricordati che qua s'ha da lavorare, non hai fatto ancora l'appello!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> brava riposati
> ma ricordati che qua s'ha da lavorare, non hai fatto ancora l'appello!:mrgreen:



lo so... ma devo prima risolvere un altro problemino... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


A me piace approvare e mi innervosisco quando non riesco a farlo.

Non ti prometto niente. Non ho il controllo su questa cosa, mi è sfuggita di mano.


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :fumo:



cof cof!

marò che fumina! :rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so... ma devo prima risolvere un altro problemino... :mrgreen:


che problemino?

non cominciamo con le scuse!:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> che problemino?
> 
> non cominciamo con le scuse!:singleeye:


far passare l'incazzatura al prof.


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> far passare l'incazzatura al prof.


chi è il prof.? lo conosco?


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chi è il prof.? lo conosco?


ma come che è il prof
 Oscuro no?


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come che è il prof
> Oscuro no?



azz! che gaffe! 
meglio che comincio a correre!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz! che gaffe!
> meglio che comincio a correre!


ecco ora vedi quando legge!!

poi ha ragione quando dice che non vi applicate abbastanza! :rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ora vedi quando legge!!
> 
> poi ha ragione quando dice che non vi applicate abbastanza! :rotfl:



ma tanto io ero già stata rimandata a settembre, che mi frega?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tanto io ero già stata rimandata a settembre, che mi frega?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si certo....magari a settembre non ci sono più...e ci sarà il conte a far gli esami di riparazione....ridete ridete....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo....magari a settembre non ci sono più...e ci sarà il conte a far gli esami di riparazione....ridete ridete....!



 per fortuna che sei tornato


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Si per salutarvi....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si per salutarvi....!



cioé? te ne vai? 

solo in vacanza, spero....


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tanto vale mandarti affanculo subito,senza passare dal via
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a lei MM
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Dai chiara,io parlo di tsunami anale e questi mi rispondono ma che la cacca?ho una profonda crisi,mi sento inutile,tanti anni di esperienza...finire così....!!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chiara,io parlo di tsunami anale e questi mi rispondono ma che la cacca?ho una profonda crisi,mi sento inutile,tanti anni di esperienza...finire così....!!



Ma dai tesoro su! te l'ho spiegato anche prima! i ragazzi sono pronti ad applicarsi....dagli un'altra possibilità!
a settembre riapriamo i corsi e vediamo come va!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Scusamo ma sento il bisogno di qualcosa di più forte.....ho bisogno di adrenalina ed emozioni..qui dentro c'è ignoranza e tristezza!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai chiara,io parlo di tsunami anale e questi mi rispondono ma che la cacca?ho una profonda crisi,mi sento inutile,tanti anni di esperienza...finire così....!!



in effetti sono degli allievi sconfortanti....

non per niente sono allievi e tu il maestro

...chissà se hanno veramente mai visto in vita loro uno tsunami anale 
perchè qui hai capito che tutti chiacchierano e i fatti non si vedono mai, vero? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*

Peccato tu sia una donna impegnata......!!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusamo ma sento il bisogno di qualcosa di più forte.....ho bisogno di adrenalina ed emozioni..qui dentro c'è ignoranza e tristezza!


Dai che i ragazzi sono qui per imparare! altrimenti a cosa servirebbe la scuola e un maestro come te?
:carneval:


su dai organizziamo sto corsi...certo dovremmo partire proprio dall'ABC...ma mi sembrano volenterosi!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusamo ma sento il bisogno di qualcosa di più forte.....ho bisogno di adrenalina ed emozioni..qui dentro c'è ignoranza e tristezza!


che lagna, se siamo una banda d'incompetenti vuol dire che non hai saputo insegnare.
malissimo


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Volenterosi una cappella vecchia!!!!!!!:unhappy:Son arroganti e saccenti..mi manca mio fratello....dov'è?


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volenterosi una cappella vecchia!!!!!!!:unhappy:Son arroganti e saccenti..mi manca mio fratello....dov'è?


secondo me l'hanno fatto sparire....qui ci tocca indagare...ho pure scritto nel tuo 3D ieri...ma nessuno ha risposto...


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Parli tu che vai malissimo?non sai che è un culo aromizzato e parli?mai visto una mutanda rasta?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli tu che vai malissimo?non sai che è un culo aromizzato e parli?mai visto una mutanda rasta?


io sono un caso drammatico.
però non mi pare tu abbia fatto passi avanti eh?
devi metterti in discussione, cribbio


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo....magari a settembre non ci sono più...e ci sarà il conte a far gli esami di riparazione....ridete ridete....!



In cosa sei laureato Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Scienze anali,ingegneria meccanica e dinamica del glande,specializzazione in schiaffi cor cazzo e derivati!Sucamelo!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scienze anali,ingegneria meccanica e dinamica del glande,specializzazione in schiaffi cor cazzo e derivati!Sucamelo!


Dio mio...pluriorgasmico pure...
Pensavo insomma un uomo di vasta cul tura...
Ma almeno hai visto l'intera serie di Rocco?
Parti da Rocco e le storie anali e finisci con Animal Trainer da 1 a 14...

Ma ti diverti tanto eh a far caciara eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A sfondare gli ani...mi...


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scienze anali,ingegneria meccanica e dinamica del glande,specializzazione in schiaffi cor cazzo e derivati!Sucamelo!


...insomma, in CAZZOLOGIA!!!!
a quando un bel corso in FICALOGIA????
dici che ci saranno degli inscritti????


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Spider*

Non saprei io sto andando via da qui....!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei io sto andando via da qui....!


se te ne vai tu vado via anche io! 

quindi smettila!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Predichiamo nel deserto....!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Predichiamo nel deserto....!


bè...abbiamo mai gettato la spugna tu ed io? non mi pare...quindi perchè arrendersi proprio ora?


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

ma nel deserto che mutande bisogna mettere? 
se bisogna metterle...oddio sono ancora impreparata!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*free*

Ti ci metti anche tu?Son troppo triste oggi!


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ci metti anche tu?Son troppo triste oggi!



mi dispiace, come mai?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi dispiace, come mai?


Io lo so ma non lo dico.


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io lo so ma non lo dico.



dai Ultimino, canta


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei io sto andando via da qui....!


..non dirlo neanche per scherzo...
propio ora ghe volovo imparare la sublime arte della schiaffo cor pisello...
..voci certe mi dicono che è pratica spesso usata...
ma servono dei resquisiti minimi???
..giuro voglio imparare.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai Ultimino, canta


vitti na crozza supraaaaaaaaaa...... 


Avi li ammi ri ferru filatu quannu camina si etta ri latu!!

Tu comandi io obbedisco.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non dirlo neanche per scherzo...
> propio ora ghe volovo imparare la sublime arte della schiaffo cor pisello...
> ..voci certe mi dicono che è pratica spesso usata...
> ma servono dei resquisiti minimi???
> ..giuro voglio imparare.



Quanto lo hai lungo ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*free*

Troppa approsimazione in questo forum,troppa superficialità,la mia preparazione svilisce come neve stantia al sole....!Mio dio ma come scrivo quando voglio...come fate voi donne a resistere...!


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppa approsimazione in questo forum,troppa superficialità,la mia preparazione svilisce come neve stantia al sole....!Mio dio ma come scrivo quando voglio...come fate voi donne a resistere...!


ma io mica resisto:inlove:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica resisto:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*free*

Peggio....tu prendi per il culo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

ma la neve svilisce....stantiaXD?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Licenze poetiche....minerva sei irrecuperabile!La mia sconfitta più dolorosa!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppa approsimazione in questo forum,troppa superficialità,la mia preparazione svilisce come neve stantia al sole....!Mio dio ma come scrivo quando voglio...come fate voi donne a resistere...!



oscuro, se vuoi io in M.P  ci sono. Mai ti ho visto usare un'espressione così poetica!! minchia neve stantia al sole!! sta male sta male sta male!!!


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio....tu prendi per il culo....!:rotfl:



ma che brutta idea ti sei fatto!XD


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio....tu prendi per il culo....!:rotfl:


Ecchilo!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si claudio, son plumbeo,assorto,accigliato..mi rode er culo!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la neve svilisce....stantiaXD?


Lo sai che sei ignorante Minerva? stantia= vecchia. neve vecchia al sole. Capito ora ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Dici?allora ho qualche speranza vero?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si claudio, son plumbeo,assorto,accigliato..mi rode er culo!!


aauaahahahaahahhahaha


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei ignorante Minerva? stantia= vecchia. neve vecchia al sole. Capito ora ?



 
Ultimo, comincia a correre!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> Ultimo, comincia a correre!


E secondo te che sto a fare!!!!


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?allora ho qualche speranza vero?


:yes:


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto lo hai lungo ?


..lo sapevo che c'erano dei requisiti..
ma cosi... a brutto muso, che ti dico?
..fai tu... ho il palmo aperto di 27 cm...
Oscù, ma è vero che è come fare la "mossa" che fanno le signore?
insomma, una specie di giravolta ondeggiante con le anche..
e che in alcuni casi è meglio ternerlo per la radice, a mò di martello?????


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Oscuro ho voluto provare anch'io lo schiaffo con il pisello...
Mi spieghi perchè si è ammosciato all'istante?
Cioè si è sporcato di terra di trucco di donna e si è come dire...
Risentito...
Dove sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Spider*

Ok tu mi sembri preparato e umile!guarda questione di angolazione,di bacino di postura e di posizione....lo schiaffo cor pisello è un arte....ma qui dentro l'unica arte che conoscono è quella delle cazzate...!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..lo sapevo che c'erano dei requisiti..
> ma cosi... a brutto muso, che ti dico?
> ..fai tu... ho il palmo aperto di 27 cm...
> Oscù, ma è vero che è come fare la "mossa" che fanno le signore?
> ...



 oscù hai letto ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Soffri di disfunzioni erettili?Ma lo schiaffo va dato fra zigomo e sopraciglia...mamma mia ragazzi mi fate cascare lo scroto!!!!


----------



## Spider (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok tu mi sembri preparato e umile!guarda questione di angolazione,di bacino di postura e di posizione....lo schiaffo cor pisello è un arte....ma qui dentro l'unica arte che conoscono è quella delle cazzate...!!


...cazzo , non ho tempo, praticamente ti scrivo in piedi,
 vado al mare... a vedere il tramonto,
però poi quando torno non sparire...
voglio imparare l'arte!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Spider mi piace...umile e attento!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Licenze poetiche....minerva sei irrecuperabile!La mia sconfitta più dolorosa!


scusa ma chi te le ha date le licenze?XD


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma chi te le ha date le licenze?XD


se le da in piena autonomia...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider mi piace...umile e attento!



Come non concordare...


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

La vita,i miei studi,la mia preparazione,la mia professionalità!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se le da in piena autonomia...


Ed er primo che parla so cazz anali suoi! 







oscuro due in versione bigattino.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La vita,i miei studi,la mia preparazione,la mia professionalità!


ma ce le paghi le tasse?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si e voi pagate per la mia presenza qui dentro?perchè diciamocelo io qui dentro c'entro come i cazzi a merenda....allora?minerva lascia stare....!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e voi pagate per la mia presenza qui dentro?perchè diciamocelo io qui dentro c'entro come i cazzi a merenda....allora?minerva lascia stare....!!


Io intanto me la segno, appena la capisco magari la uso


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io intanto me la segno, appena la capisco magari la uso


scusa ma cosa c'è da capire?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io ho due lauree, un curriculum ad alto impact factor e capelli brizzolati a iosa.
> 
> Posso trombare a strascico ?
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Si


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa c'è da capire?



Simy sai quanto ti voglio bene vero ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


mi fai morire con questo titolo che ti porti sempre appresso :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy sai quanto ti voglio bene vero ?


Si


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Si



Ecco ora sai perchè non ti ho risposto


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ora sai perchè non ti ho risposto


ma io mica mi sconvolgo sai?
ormai sono abituata ad Oscuro...tutto il resto è aria fritta! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io mica mi sconvolgo sai?
> ormai sono abituata ad Oscuro...tutto il resto è aria fritta! :carneval:


però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io mica mi sconvolgo sai?
> ormai sono abituata ad Oscuro...tutto il resto è aria fritta! :carneval:




 Stoccata per oscuro fu!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???



Minerva


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stoccata per oscuro fu!!


era per dire che la sua profondità non ha eguali... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

il dolore più forte per me è la vostra leggiadra impreparazione!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai morire con questo titolo che ti porti sempre appresso :rotfl:


Sto cavolo di tapatalk


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era per dire che la sua profondità non ha eguali... :carneval:


Si certo, perchè io che intendevo ? :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???


Un troiaio... E chissá quante non ne sai?!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> il dolore più forte per me è la vostra leggiadra impreparazione!!!


Ma io son messo che prendo appunti.

Poi aspetto il miracolo chiesto a Santa Rosalia, e se avviene, metterò in atto TUTTO.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un troiaio... E chissá quante non ne sai?!



Avevo nominato Minerva, ma non mi risponde , puoi mandargli un messaggio per me ?


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???




tutti, eh?XD


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*troiaio*

Scusate e dove sarebbe sto troiaio?io sto ancora con il glande fra le mani....!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un troiaio... E chissá quante non ne sai?!


avoglia


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto cavolo di tapatalk




ma perchè non usi direttamente da GOOgle?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Soffri di disfunzioni erettili?Ma lo schiaffo va dato fra zigomo e sopraciglia...mamma mia ragazzi mi fate cascare lo scroto!!!!


Si moltissimo mio caro Oscuro...
E per di più lui tira pericolosamente a destra...ce l'ho ricurvo...
Vero sai...mi basta un nonnulla, un minimo casin...e perdo l'erezion...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???




:mosking:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perchè non usi direttamente da GOOgle?


Perché questo é più comodo ma cn qualche difettuccio


----------



## Hirohito (24 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


tu sei tra coloro che mi comprendono al volo......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per favore, non datemi approvazioni.
> Non ne voglio, tanto quanto non me ne frega niente delle disapprovazioni. Io non le uso, vorrei non fossero usate con me.
> Ho sempre trovato questo meccanismo qualcosa di sbagliato proprio a causa del suo anonimato, ed ora non ho voglia certo di ricominciare le solite tiritere, ma vi prego, pur ringraziando chi in passato mi ha già approvato: non approvatemi più! Se siete daccordo con me, per favore ditelo e basta, se non lo siete fate altrettanto. A me delle "quotazioni di borsa" delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni frega una beata cippa e mi infastidisce vedermi arrivare le notifiche di valori che io non considero tali. Con questo sistema può darsi che un giorno - siccome le disapprovazioni arriveranno comunque malgrado questo post - io mi ritrovi sbattuto fuori. Bene, quando capiterà capiterà e pazienza.
> 
> Grazie, e buona giornata a tutti!


approvato :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> approvato :rotfl:


'stardi dentro :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> approvato :rotfl:


ma dove l'avete trovato questo admin...su ebay?XD


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*gia*

Forse era meglio quello di prima?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse era meglio quello di prima?


doce pupazzetto dove sei:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

In qualche cinema a luce rossa di paese,con un pisello sfranto fra le mani,uno sguardo perso nel vuoto,due ascelle pezzate,è l'inutilità nell'animo e la tristezza fra le gambe...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: *sole con angelo*, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???


Nego nel modo più assoluto! Io non mi sono accoppiata con Angelo. Non mi piacciono le caverne, detesto l'umidità, mi fa venire il mal di schiena!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, *leda con emme emme a* , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???




Mi sono _inavvertitamente_ accoppiata con MM? E me lo dici così??

Sbadabam...

Min, mi presti i sali... per favore...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sono _inavvertitamente_ accoppiata con MM? E me lo dici così??
> 
> Sbadabam...
> 
> Min, mi presti i sali... per favore...


Ah è così eh? 
E a me non ci pensi eh?
Ti ho fatto una corte che nessuna ha mai avuto...
Ti ho sciolto le nevi con le mani pur di averti...
Ma mi hai sempre disdegnato...
Basta sono geloso di MM...


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah è così eh?
> E a me non ci pensi eh?
> Ti ho fatto una corte che nessuna ha mai avuto...
> Ti ho sciolto le nevi con le mani pur di averti...
> ...


Mi ha versato una polverina strana nello champagne... Non ricordo più nulla...

E ora che tutto il mondo sa di noi, Conte?

Lunapiena mi rincorrerà con la motosega, me lo sento!

Ho paura...

:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi ha versato una polverina strana nello champagne... Non ricordo più nulla...
> 
> E ora che tutto il mondo sa di noi, Conte?
> 
> ...


Luna?
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Ha cercato di intortarmi in mille modi...ma sono un osso duro...
E pensare che io ho intortato te...scambiandoti per tebe...
Ma non sto tanto a formalizzare io no?
Mi siete simpatiche entrambe....e quindi...

Vi chiedo solo una cortesia...
Per carità e amor del cielo non innamoratevi di me eh?
Che poi mi tocca deludere le vostre aspettative e vi incazzate con me...

Ah Tebe già che ci sono...ehm guarda che gli mp amorosi te li ho scritti convinto di mandarli a Leda...
Perdonami Tebe...sono un pastroccion...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi ha versato una polverina strana nello champagne... Non ricordo più nulla...
> 
> E ora che tutto il mondo sa di noi, Conte?
> 
> ...



:fumo::voodoo:







contepinceton ha detto:


> Luna?
> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> Ha cercato di intortarmi in mille modi...ma sono un osso duro...
> E pensare che io ho intortato te...scambiandoti per tebe...
> ...


E con te facciamo i conti dopo conte....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Ti ho già detto di non guardare le altre femmine!!!!!!!
:kick:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :fumo::voodoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma uffi...e almeno free...no?
Il nick promette bene no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sono _inavvertitamente_ accoppiata con MM? E me lo dici così??
> 
> Sbadabam...
> 
> Min, mi presti i sali... per favore...


Il fatto che non te ne sia nemmeno accorta devo ammettere che non è molto lusinghiero per me........


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il fatto che non te ne sia nemmeno accorta devo ammettere che non è molto lusinghiero per me........


ma scusa na roba...il tuo problema è che qui dentro tutti sanno che è MInerva il tuo sogno proibito...
E in ogni caso non nego che sarebbe un colpo da novanta eh?
Ma con qualche arguzia potresti farcela sai?


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il fatto che non te ne sia nemmeno accorta devo ammettere che non è molto lusinghiero per me........


........ :condom:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi...e almeno free...no?
> Il nick promette bene no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ho detto niente femmine ...:incazzato::incazzato:
mi risulta che free sia femmina quindi fai due conti conte...
poi mi sembra di ricordare che a free piacciono i motori e quindi son dolori!!!:incazzato:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???


ma



ma



ma


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho detto niente femmine ...:incazzato::incazzato:
> mi risulta che free sia femmina quindi fai due conti conte...
> poi mi sembra di ricordare che a free piacciono i motori e quindi son dolori!!!:incazzato:


Va bene che mi hai promesso che se sto lontano dalle femmine mi fai giocare con la tua bolla...
Ma dei uffi...almeno una...
Che so ecco...almeno Diletta no? Lei sarà l'estrema e poi è una terapia d'urto no?
Così capirà che gli uomini non sono tutti come suo marito...ne esiste qualcuno che è almeno 100 volte più terrificante no?

O che so per esempio posso dare un bel nome...a dammi un nome...che so le dico...Clelia...clelia...dolcezza tesoro...viviamoci...:infelice::infelice::infelice::infelice:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , *gioi con troi*....che è???


Ma solo perchè fa rima.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , ultimo con geko , gioi con troi....che è???


vedi? Io no.
Sono rimasta l'unica brava ragazza qui dentro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedi? Io no.
> Sono rimasta l'unica brava ragazza qui dentro.


:unhappy:........


----------



## Flavia (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedi? Io no.
> Sono rimasta l'unica brava ragazza qui dentro.


e io l'unica zitella!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e io l'unica zitella!


Ma va. L'unica che non tacchina in chiaro, magari! Solo in MP con chissà chi.......


----------



## Flavia (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma va. L'unica che non tacchina in chiaro, magari! Solo in MP con chissà chi.......


ebbene si Gerard lo confesso ho un debole per te
ma tu hai occhi solo per Oscuro e per i suoi poponci
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ebbene si Gerard lo confesso ho un debole per te
> ma tu hai occhi solo per Oscuro e per i suoi poponci
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mettiamo in giro voci senza fondamento! :ira:
Io ho una morale ridottissima ma solida, ed i maschietti non fanno per me. 
Il problema è che la mia lista di broccolaggio è lunghissima e tu spesso latiti, per cui le altre ti passano avanti.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :unhappy:........


fai ironia?
E' vero.
Mi accoppio tutti i giorni oniricamente con il mio sogno erotico nik-segreto, ma per il resto...

Scostumato


----------



## Flavia (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non mettiamo in giro voci senza fondamento! :ira:
> Io ho una morale ridottissima ma solida, ed i maschietti non fanno per me.
> Il problema è che la mia lista di broccolaggio è lunghissima e tu spesso latiti, per cui le altre ti passano avanti.


allora mi spieghi perchè dove c'è Oscuro che parla di poponci in tutte le salse, casualmente ci sei tu?
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fai ironia?
> E' vero.
> Mi accoppio tutti i giorni oniricamente con il mio sogno erotico nik-segreto, ma per il resto...
> 
> Scostumato


'Sciamo perdere, va


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora mi spieghi perchè dove c'è Oscuro che parla di poponci in tutte le salse, casualmente ci sei tu?
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Questa l'hai proprio tirata a caso, perchè io il più delle volte Oscuro lo leggo senza commentarlo (si commenta più che efficacemente da solo ) e comunque quando presenzio è sempre in termini chiaramente "etero". 
Riprova, sarai più fortunata


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'Sciamo perdere, va


comunque colpa tu  se ho imparato a fare i soffocotti.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Anche perchè il M° Oscuro non parla mai del "suo" poponci, ma di quello di gentili donzelle di mutanda leggiadra


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Questa l'hai proprio tirata a caso, perchè io il più delle volte Oscuro lo leggo senza commentarlo (si commenta più che efficacemente da solo ) e comunque quando presenzio è sempre in termini chiaramente "etero".
> Riprova, sarai più fortunata


ecco senza volere mi dai ragione,lo leggi!!!



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Anche perchè il M° Oscuro non parla mai del "suo" poponci, ma di quello di gentili donzelle di mutanda leggiadra


sempre poponci è l'argomento


Gerard non si fa così


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo perchè fa rima.


Ma dai Joey non temere se vuoi ti passo la foto...la tizia non è affatto malaccio...ma è come dire...vivace e mattacchiona...


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però voi mi dovete spiegare che è successo a questo forum che all'improvviso mi si accoppiano tutti: sole con angelo, simy con oscuro, farfalla con perplesso, leda con emme emme a , *ultimo con geko *, gioi con troi....che è???


Ma anche no.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma anche no.


neghi pure?

fedifrago


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco senza volere mi dai ragione,lo leggi!!!
> 
> 
> sempre poponci è l'argomento
> ...


Ma pure tu e tanti altri lo leggete senza essere necessariamente attratti dalle sue terga! O no?!

E l'argomento, ripeto, sono terga femminili, le quali, seppur io non sappia usare correttemente i termini tecnici come Oscuro, posso dire che hanno sempre il loro bel perchè!!!!
Dal punto di vista puramente fisico sono dell'opinione che un corpo femminile può permettersi mille altri difetti se solo ha un bel didietro!


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *neghi pure?*
> 
> fedifrago



Come è possibile? Non conosco uomo... (cit.)


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Ma la smettete di mettere sempre in mezzo Oscuro!


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma pure tu e tanti altri lo leggete senza essere necessariamente attratti dalle sue terga! O no?!
> 
> E l'argomento, ripeto, sono terga femminili, le quali, seppur io non sappia usare correttemente i termini tecnici come Oscuro, posso dire che hanno sempre il loro bel perchè!!!!
> Dal punto di vista puramente fisico sono dell'opinione che *un corpo femminile può permettersi mille altri difetti se solo ha un bel didietro!*


Sono assolutamente d'accordo 

E devo fare uno sforzo enorme per non approvarti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> E devo fare uno sforzo enorme per non approvarti


Ma tu con quel didietro che ti ritrovi puoi permetterti qualsiasi cosa, tesoro!


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma pure tu e tanti altri lo leggete senza essere necessariamente attratti dalle sue terga! O no?!
> 
> E l'argomento, ripeto, sono terga femminili, le quali, seppur io non sappia usare correttemente i termini tecnici come Oscuro, posso dire che hanno sempre il loro bel perchè!!!!
> Dal punto di vista puramente fisico sono dell'opinione che un corpo femminile può permettersi mille altri difetti se solo ha un bel didietro!



un estimatore
Gerard caffè?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Che massa di broccolatori!!.


Geko nella tua ultima scritta, hai scritto una verità! manco quando ti guardi allo specchio vedi uomo e cit sto cazz va!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> un estimatore
> Gerard caffè?


Certo tesòr! Grazie! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (25 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Sono uno dei pochi con la capacità di scrivere e discernere argomenti interessanti e utili,ne disquisisco adottando sempre un linguaggio semplice e comprensibile,poi diciamola tutta,qui dentro il grado di conoscenza dei più è veramente molto scarso per non dire scarsissimo!Mi sembra di non far pesare a nessuno la la sostanziale differenza di bagaglio culturale,anzi cerco ostinatamente di rendere partecipe tutto il forum!Adesso mi si son desertificati i coglioni,preso atto degli ultimi accadimenti...rapportare uno tsunami anale alla cacca è qualcosa di truce e triviale,tornerò a fare il semplice forumista,svaccando e scrivendo cose epidermiche e incolori!Fin quando reputerò questo posto adatto alla mia presenza,cosa della quale non sono neanche più certo...!Quindi signori miei, vi lascio il proscenio,sarò contento di assurgere a ruolo di spettatore delle vostre cazzate,delle vostre miserie,dei vostri ineluttabili scazzi,prego accomodatevi, sono ansioso di leggere questo sfoggio di argomenti puerili e  cose inutili che siete capaci di scrivere giornalmente dilaniando quotidianamente la guaina dei miei coglioni!Che lo spettacolo abbia inizio!!!!


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che massa di broccolatori!!.
> 
> 
> Geko nella tua ultima scritta, hai scritto una verità! manco quando ti guardi allo specchio vedi uomo e cit sto cazz va!


...che è successo Ultimo?... avete litigato?
..non ti porta più il caffè a letto?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...che è successo Ultimo?... avete litigato?
> ..non ti porta più il caffè a letto?



No, mi da fastidio il tuo atteggiamento, mollami, le stai cercando tutte per riuscire in qualche modo a riconquistarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uno dei pochi con la capacità di scrivere e discernere argomenti interessanti e utili,ne disquisisco adottando sempre un linguaggio semplice e comprensibile,poi diciamola tutta,qui dentro il grado di conoscenza dei più è veramente molto scarso per non dire scarsissimo!Mi sembra di non far pesare a nessuno la la sostanziale differenza di bagaglio culturale,anzi cerco ostinatamente di rendere partecipe tutto il forum!Adesso mi si son desertificati i coglioni,preso atto degli ultimi accadimenti...rapportare uno tsunami anale alla cacca è qualcosa di truce e triviale,tornerò a fare il semplice forumista,svaccando e scrivendo cose epidermiche e incolori!Fin quando reputerò questo posto adatto alla mia presenza,cosa della quale non sono neanche più certo...!Quindi signori miei, vi lascio il proscenio,sarò contento di assurgere a ruolo di spettatore delle vostre cazzate,delle vostre miserie,dei vostri ineluttabili scazzi,prego accomodatevi, sono ansioso di leggere questo sfoggio di argomenti puerili e  cose inutili che siete capaci di scrivere giornalmente dilaniando quotidianamente la guaina dei miei coglioni!Che lo spettacolo abbia inizio!!!!



Devo per forza leggere tutto ? mica sono abituato a leggere così tanta cultura, e che tsunami va!


----------



## oscuro (25 Agosto 2012)

*Tranquillo*

tranquillo adesso scriverò solo cazzate..quello che fanno tutti....!:incazzato:


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, mi da fastidio il tuo atteggiamento, mollami, le stai cercando tutte per riuscire in qualche modo a riconquistarmi.


...speravo almeno nel bacetto del mattino...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...speravo almeno nel bacetto del mattino...


Vaffanculo!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...speravo almeno nel bacetto del mattino...


Spiderino.. ti avevo scambiato per lo stronzo..... :carneval:


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vaffanculo!


...ehi, che caratterino...
pensare che volevo essere gentile...
vai a far del bene...
tra *marito e marito *meglio non mettere dito!!


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiderino.. ti avevo scambiato per lo stronzo..... :carneval:


...va bene, sei perdonato...
ho un debole per le "bionde"...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...va bene, sei perdonato...
> ho un debole per le "bionde"...



 quando ero ragazzo e fino a circa i 18 anni, mi tiravo dietro molti ragazzi, sarà stato il modo di camminare, i lunghissimi capelli dai mille colori, sarà stato l'immancabile stivaletto e buh... forse chissà che altro . Sta di fatto che, mi ero rotto di essere abbordato almeno una volta al mese! e questi dopo avermi ben osservato rimanevano con gli occhi sbarrati, capendo che ero un uomo e non una donna.

Una tra le mille spider, a scuola poggiato su un muretto basso, dietro qualcuno che si avvicina e mi mi dice qualcosa di "carino", mi volto lo guardo.... e questo sbianca in volto.... 

La smetteteeeeee che altrimenti entro in depressione, o magari vi cedo! :carneval:


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzo e fino a circa i 18 anni, mi tiravo dietro molti ragazzi, sarà stato il modo di camminare, i lunghissimi capelli dai mille colori, sarà stato l'immancabile stivaletto e buh... forse chissà che altro . Sta di fatto che, mi ero rotto di essere abbordato almeno una volta al mese! e questi dopo avermi ben osservato rimanevano con gli occhi sbarrati, capendo che ero un uomo e non una donna.
> 
> Una tra le mille spider, a scuola poggiato su un muretto basso, dietro qualcuno che si avvicina e mi mi dice qualcosa di "carino", mi volto lo guardo.... e questo sbianca in volto....
> 
> La smetteteeeeee che altrimenti entro in depressione, o magari vi cedo! :carneval:


...huuuuummmmm.... mi piace quando mi si cede lentamente...


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei uffi...almeno una...
> Che so ecco...*almeno Diletta no? Lei sarà l'estrema e poi è una terapia d'urto no?
> Così capirà che gli uomini non sono tutti come suo marito...ne esiste qualcuno che è almeno 100 volte più terrificante *no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Non capisco, ma me la godo!
In questa situazione di ricchioneria pandemica io mi sento non solo immune, ma pure bello carico di spirito broccolatorio nei confronti delle donzelle forumiste, quindi grido a gran voce. "Viva i gay, speriamo ce ne siano sempre di più, almeno lasciano più spazio a me!" 

Oscuro, non temere. La cultura è come l'acqua, piano piano si infiltra ovunque.
Che poi parlando di cul-tura, qualcuno travisi è parte del gioco, e come detto lascia maggior spazio a noi, no?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non capisco, ma me la godo!
> In questa situazione di ricchioneria pandemica io mi sento non solo immune, ma pure bello carico di spirito broccolatorio nei confronti delle donzelle forumiste, quindi grido a gran voce. "Viva i gay, speriamo ce ne siano sempre di più, almeno lasciano più spazio a me!"
> 
> Oscuro, non temere. La cultura è come l'acqua, piano piano si infiltra ovunque.
> Che poi parlando di cul-tura, qualcuno travisi è parte del gioco, e come detto lascia maggior spazio a noi, no?



Ci sono volte che, vorrei scrivere delle risposte, sempre in maniera scherzosa comunque, ed adesso lo farò tranquillo, ma volevo fare questa premessa soltanto perchè la battuta per molti può risultare pensante, e per chi invece adesso sta finalmente un po più rilassato, sarà anche in grado di riderne e magari essere aiutato ancora di più nel suo passaggio a determinate stronzate che si possono scrivere, ma arrivo alla battuta va.

 Si si M.M hanno parlato i cornuti! 
Spazio eh ? ma va va va va manco siamo stati in grado di tenerci le mogli calme :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma tu con quel didietro che ti ritrovi puoi permetterti qualsiasi cosa, tesoro!


Sei diventato un broccolatore senza ritegno, non ti riconosco più!

Una volta eri un uomo serio, ti ricordi che avevo scritto che mi ispiravi solidità  ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei diventato un broccolatore senza ritegno, non ti riconosco più!
> 
> Una volta eri un uomo serio, ti ricordi che avevo scritto che mi ispiravi solidità  ?


Ma io sono solidissimo nella mia broccolaggine! 

Donne! E' arrivato l'arrotino!


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non capisco, ma me la godo!
> In questa situazione di ricchioneria pandemica io mi sento non solo immune, ma pure bello carico di spirito broccolatorio nei confronti delle donzelle forumiste, quindi grido a gran voce. "Viva i gay, speriamo ce ne siano sempre di più, almeno lasciano più spazio a me!"
> 
> Oscuro, non temere. La cultura è come l'acqua, piano piano si infiltra ovunque.
> Che poi parlando di cul-tura, qualcuno travisi è parte del gioco, e come detto lascia maggior spazio a noi, no?


...sempre a ribbattere che non sei ricchione...magari sei omofobico...
che in realtà e il richhione represso e velato...
possibile tanta paura... neanche si può scherzare..
tranquillo MM nessuno te la toglie la tua *eterotaggine...*


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sempre a ribbattere che non sei ricchione...magari sei omofobico...
> che in realtà e il richhione represso e velato...
> possibile tanta paura... neanche si può scherzare..
> tranquillo MM nessuno te la toglie la tua eteraggine...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono volte che, vorrei scrivere delle risposte, sempre in maniera scherzosa comunque, ed adesso lo farò tranquillo, ma volevo fare questa premessa soltanto perchè la battuta per molti può risultare pensante, e per chi invece adesso sta finalmente un po più rilassato, sarà anche in grado di riderne e magari essere aiutato ancora di più nel suo passaggio a determinate stronzate che si possono scrivere, ma arrivo alla battuta va.
> 
> Si si M.M hanno parlato i cornuti!
> Spazio eh ? ma va va va va manco siamo stati in grado di tenerci le mogli calme :rotfl:


Sacrosanto! Ma se errare umanum est, perseverare diabolicum!
Non fatemi caso, io la stagione degli amori ce l'ho due volte all'anno: primavera ed autunno. Sto sentendo gli effetti di Beatrice! (gran topa, tra l'altro )


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

QUESTO topic andrebbe ribattezzato. Io riproporrei : "IL GRAN TROIAIO",  integrandolo con "..E PROVOLONAIO"

hihihi


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sacrosanto! Ma se errare umanum est, perseverare diabolicum!
> Non fatemi caso, io la stagione degli amori ce l'ho due volte all'anno: primavera ed autunno. Sto sentendo gli effetti di Beatrice! (gran topa, tra l'altro )



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> QUESTO topic andrebbe ribattezzato. Io riproporrei : "IL GRAN TROIAIO",  integrandolo con "..E PROVOLONAIO"
> 
> hihihi



:up: cu parrò m'arricriò!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sempre a ribbattere che non sei ricchione...magari sei* omofobico*...
> che in realtà e il richhione represso e velato...
> possibile tanta paura... neanche si può scherzare..
> tranquillo MM nessuno te la toglie la tua *eterotaggine...*



Nel modo più assoluto no!
Ho amici carissimi gay coi quali esco, rido e scherzo anche andando (tutti) sul pesante. Anzi, spesso ci si prende in giro, e si fanno spassosissimi teatrini da checche dove a far la checca sono moooolto più bravo di loro! (mi adorano).
Ok Spider, qui stiamo scherzando ma devo dire che mi infastidisce sempre un po' questo atteggiamento secondo cui siccome adesso è di moda, bisogna a tutti i costi mostrarsi gay friendly puntando il dito contro chi si dice etero.
Io sono etero, ne sono contento ed in questo periodo ho gli ormoni in subbuglio, e me la godo così. Questo non vuol dire assolutamente che io sia omofobico!
Cazzo, le "fazioni" nascono proprio dal voler fare sempre tutto nero o tutto bianco! "Con me o contro di me". Ma rilassiamoci un po, no? :smile:


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Ma io sono solidissimo nella mia broccolaggine!*
> 
> Donne! E' arrivato l'arrotino!
> 
> View attachment 5289



Non ci sono più gli alci di una volta :no:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ci sono più gli alci di una volta :no:


Forse per certi versi potrebbe essere meglio così, no?.......







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

........................


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzo e fino a circa i 18 anni, mi tiravo dietro molti ragazzi, sarà stato il modo di camminare, i lunghissimi capelli dai mille colori,* sarà stato l'immancabile stivaletto *e buh... forse chissà che altro . Sta di fatto che, mi ero rotto di essere abbordato almeno una volta al mese! e questi dopo avermi ben osservato rimanevano con gli occhi sbarrati, capendo che ero un uomo e non una donna.
> 
> Una tra le mille spider, a scuola poggiato su un muretto basso, dietro qualcuno che si avvicina e mi mi dice qualcosa di "carino", mi volto lo guardo.... e questo sbianca in volto....
> 
> La smetteteeeeee che altrimenti entro in depressione, o magari vi cedo! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Flap...flap..


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Vado a prendere i sali da Minerva (se me li da, mi sa che adesso ce l'ha con me) Tu intanto riprenditi, tenta di rilasarti NON FARE COSI!


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vado a prendere i sali da Minerva (se me li da, mi sa che adesso ce l'ha con me) Tu intanto riprenditi, tenta di rilasarti NON FARE COSI!


PAZZA ISTERICA !!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> PAZZA ISTERICA !!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> PAZZA ISTERICA !!!


Ma chi ? M.M ? guarda che è etero, o deve riscriverlo ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi ? M.M ? guarda che è etero, o deve riscriverlo ?



'Stardo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'Stardo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


So che ti piaccio così!!


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi ? M.M ? guarda che è etero, o deve riscriverlo ?



manno', mi riferivo al soggetto capellone iperabbordato....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che ti piaccio così!!


Ma te zitto mai eh! SSSSssssssst, abbassa la voce, non voglio si sappia in giro come è successo con te e Geko, lo sai che sono timido!


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

siete tremendi


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> manno', mi riferivo al soggetto capellone iperabbordato....



Dovrebbero non esistere gli M.P. quanto ti ha promesso in soldoni ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma te zitto mai eh! SSSSssssssst, abbassa la voce, non voglio si sappia in giro come è successo con te e Geko, lo sai che sono timido!



Al momento di te ho apprezzato e conosciuto soltanto una cosa, ma non dico cosa auahhaaahaha :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> siete tremendi


Ciaoo Simy com'era il mare ?? bagnato ?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovrebbero non esistere gli M.P. quanto ti ha promesso in soldoni ?


niente soldi, io e mm andiamo da anni col baratto....


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciaoo Simy com'era il mare ?? bagnato ?



non ci sono andata


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> niente soldi, io e mm andiamo da anni col baratto....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> niente soldi, io e mm andiamo da anni col baratto....


Veramente ieri mi avevi detto "_Trenta boca, scinquanta culu, belo".
_Vabbè, vorrà dire che ti porto un cesto di frutta e verdure miste: carote, melanzane, cetrioli, zucchine, banane.....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Veramente ieri mi avevi detto "_Trenta boca, scinquanta culu, belo".
> _Vabbè, vorrà dire che ti porto un cesto di frutta e verdure miste: carote, melanzane, cetrioli, zucchine, banane.....


Posso ancora darti un pugno nello stomaco dicendo che quelli sono ortaggi ? 


Mii e poi mi dicono ignorante ammia!! tzè


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso ancora darti un pugno nello stomaco dicendo che quelli sono ortaggi ?
> 
> 
> Mii e poi mi dicono ignorante ammia!! tzè


Giammai metterei in dubbio la tua cul-tura in merito! :rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Giammai metterei in dubbio la tua cul-tura in merito! :rotfl:


si, e' un culturista. Un turista del culo, insomma.....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

*per favore*

Ma ragazzi per favore, per favore....ma fatemi un favore....siete pur sempre uomini di scienza e cultura...un minimo di dignità e di consapevolezza...rientrate in topic....

PER FAVOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Dai su....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Veramente ieri mi avevi detto "_Trenta boca, scinquanta culu, belo".
> _Vabbè, vorrà dire che ti porto un cesto di frutta e verdure miste: carote, melanzane, cetrioli, zucchine, banane.....


...ammazza!!!
a me ha chiesto " _cinquanta boca, settanta o culo_!!!"
però potevo schizzare dentro...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammazza!!!
> a me ha chiesto " _cinquanta boca, settanta o culo_!!!"
> però potevo schizzare dentro...


Sai com'è, mi deve dei favori, gli ho portato gente, tu ad esempio .......


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sai com'è, mi deve dei favori, gli ho portato gente, tu ad esempio .......


...pure pappone, non ti fai mancare niente...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...pure pappone, non ti fai mancare niente...


Son disoccupato, devo ben tirare a campare, no?


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Son disoccupato, devo ben tirare a campare, no?


..ti capisco...
drammatico hai tutta la mia solidarietà.. non scherzo!!!!

... ehmm... quanto prendi per un servizietto?????


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ti capisco...
> drammatico hai tutta la mia solidarietà.. non scherzo!!!!
> 
> ... ehmm... quanto prendi per un servizietto?????


Contratta pure con le mie "ragazze", io ormai mi dedico solo alle PR


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Contratta pure con le mie "ragazze", io ormai mi dedico solo alle PR


..beh.. il salto lo dovevi fare.. dopo tante *marchette*...
oddio scusa... *gavette*!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..beh.. il salto lo dovevi fare.. dopo tante *marchette*...
> oddio scusa... *gavette*!


Si cresce professionalmente


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vado a prendere i sali da Minerva (se me li da, mi sa che adesso ce l'ha con me) Tu intanto riprenditi, tenta di rilasarti NON FARE COSI!


Ma che sali, invornito!

Chanel!!!!!



Comunque mi sono già ripresa.
Ho letto un commento del mio nik sogno erotico e mi sono sentita subito meglio.






:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'Stardo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


veramente....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Veramente ieri mi avevi detto "_*Trenta boca, scinquanta culu, belo".*
> _Vabbè, vorrà dire che ti porto un cesto di frutta e verdure miste: carote, melanzane, cetrioli, zucchine, banane.....



oddiooooo sono cappottata......


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddiooooo sono cappottata......
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


E perchè mai? 
Mai assistito ad una trattativa commerciale?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sai com'è, mi deve dei favori, gli ho portato gente, tu ad esempio .......


AHAHAHAHAHAH....

sei    in forma MM !!  Mi stava andando il boccone di traverso....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH....
> 
> sei    in forma MM !!  Mi stava andando il boccone di traverso....


Che vuoi farci Hiro, sono in pieno periodo degli amori, come gli scopioni (anche se io sono capricorno).
Il testosterone mi fa apparire più arguto (meno trota)


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Che vuoi farci Hiro, sono in pieno periodo degli amori, come gli scopioni (anche se io sono capricorno).
> Il testosterone mi fa apparire più arguto (meno trota)


faccio il tifo x te, MM.... dacci dentro che sei figo !


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> faccio il tifo x te, MM.... dacci dentro che sei figo !


Nun dire cussì, belo, tanto puro per te scinquanta boca setanta culu!


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Nun dire cussì, belo, tanto puro per te scinquanta boca setanta culu!


..cazzo... sale la posta...
devi saperci fare molto con _quela boca_...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..cazzo... sale la posta...
> devi saperci fare molto con _quela boca_...


Guarda che l'altro, quello più basso, era il prezzo di Hiro a me!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vado a prendere i sali da Minerva (se me li da, mi sa che* adesso ce l'ha con me*) Tu intanto riprenditi, tenta di rilasarti NON FARE COSI!


non vedo perché?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

E poi, cazzo, ci stavo scrivendo un mezzo trattato!!!


----------



## Hirohito (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Guarda che l'altro, quello più basso, era il prezzo di Hiro a me!


ma porca vacca, avevi giurato di tenere il prezzo riservato !!! adesso mi arriveranno un mucchio di richieste di rimborso !!!  

comunque volevo ricordare a tutti che MM e' invidioso del fatto che sono ancora vergine,a differenza sua, che manco il traforo del FROCIEUS...


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Nun dire cussì, belo, tanto puro per te scinquanta boca setanta culu!


ma smettila kreti!!!!!


sto morendo....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> ma porca vacca, avevi giurato di tenere il prezzo riservato !!! adesso mi arriveranno un mucchio di richieste di rimborso !!!
> 
> comunque volevo ricordare a tutti che MM e' invidioso del fatto che sono ancora vergine,a differenza sua, che manco il traforo del FROCIEUS...


Te ripeto belu quelo che ti dise l'ultimo tuo cliensgi: fare l'ammore co te è stato como sgettare un salamu in una galeria!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non capisco, ma me la godo!
> In questa situazione di ricchioneria pandemica io mi sento non solo immune, ma pure bello carico di spirito broccolatorio nei confronti delle donzelle forumiste, quindi grido a gran voce. "Viva i gay, speriamo ce ne siano sempre di più, almeno lasciano più spazio a me!"
> 
> Oscuro, non temere. La cultura è come l'acqua, piano piano si infiltra ovunque.
> Che poi parlando di cul-tura, qualcuno travisi è parte del gioco, e come detto lascia maggior spazio a noi, no?


come non posso riapprovarti? :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Grande..completamente d'accordo con te, M.M.
> inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(tutti vogliamo essere approvati),
> e piano piano.. scrivi cercando risultati, invece di scrivere veramente quello che pensi.


parla per te...a me frega un cazzo di essere disapprovato o meno....


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)




----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' vero, hai tutti i numeri. Pure la laurea in Scienza e Tecnologia delle Fratture Anali
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nun c' 'a faccio.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nun c' 'a faccio.....


Ma che piacere rivederti ogni tanto, mia dolcezza!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Ciao M.M ndò sei stato?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao M.M ndò sei stato?


Non hai letto su "message board"? Non mi par vero di poter dire: "Stavo lavorando" :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non hai letto su "message board"? Non mi par vero di poter dire: "Stavo lavorando" :mrgreen:



Azzo!!!!! sono contento!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo!!!!! sono contento!!


Non dirlo a me: se quel posto riesco a tenermelo non ho solo trovato lavoro, posso proprio dire di avere vinto la lotteria!!!!


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me: se quel posto riesco a tenermelo non ho solo trovato lavoro, posso proprio dire di avere vinto la lotteria!!!!


complimenti
:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> complimenti
> :up:


 Unica cosa che mi spiace è che credo che qui mi vedrete ormai davvero poco . Oddio, una connessione uaifai c'è, quindi almeno presenza in pausa pranzo magari riuscirò a farla, dai. :smile:


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Unica cosa che mi spiace è che credo che qui mi vedrete ormai davvero poco . Oddio, una connessione uaifai c'è, quindi almeno presenza in pausa pranzo magari riuscirò a farla, dai. :smile:


MM non si può avere tutto, sarai un assente più che giustificato


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me: se quel posto riesco a tenermelo non ho solo trovato lavoro, posso proprio dire di avere vinto la lotteria!!!!


quindi paghi la cena a tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Unica cosa che mi spiace è che credo che qui mi vedrete ormai davvero poco . Oddio, una connessione uaifai c'è, quindi almeno presenza in pausa pranzo magari riuscirò a farla, dai. :smile:


Ci sono compromessi peggiori! :mrgreen: Ti faccio i complimenti anche in pubblico :up: Bravo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi paghi la cena a tutti :mrgreen:


come ho gia detto per il momento mi concedo di offrire un giro da bere a tutti, per offrire la cena aspetto che passino i tre mesi di prova da contratto. Scaramanzia....;0)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci sono compromessi peggiori! :mrgreen: Ti faccio i complimenti anche in pubblico :up: Bravo!


grazie tesoro, ma la cosa piu importante è quella che mi hai promesso in MP.........;0)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che piacere rivederti ogni tanto, mia dolcezza!


Monsieur.....buondì.....mi veniva di quotarti come MM, ma per me ce n'è solo uno di utente così.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> come ho gia detto per il momento mi concedo di offrire un giro da bere a tutti, per offrire la cena aspetto che passino i tre mesi di prova da contratto. Scaramanzia....;0)


guarda che vengo su pure io!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che vengo su pure io!


Ci conto! :smile:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> come ho gia detto per il momento mi concedo di offrire un giro da bere a tutti, per offrire la cena aspetto che passino i tre mesi di prova da contratto. Scaramanzia....;0)


Uè, non ti dimenticare di me, che è la volta buona che facciamo un incontro ravvicinato, noi due.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*M.m*

Mi paghi una puttana?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi paghi una puttana?


due :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Uè, non ti dimenticare di me, che è la volta buona che facciamo un incontro ravvicinato, noi due.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


manteniamo pure le distanze anche a cena e dopocena ;0)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi paghi una puttana?


se verrai alla cena non ne avrai bisogno: le ragazze di tradi si prodigheranno di sicuro :0))))))


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> se verrai alla cena non ne avrai bisogno: le ragazze di tradi si prodigheranno di sicuro :0))))))


ne sei certo?


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> se verrai alla cena non ne avrai bisogno: le ragazze di tradi si prodigheranno di sicuro :0))))))



ma vai a lavorareeee!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

Allora nce vengo....!


----------



## Eretteo (4 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> .....inoltre questo sistema, crea una sottilissima e inconscia dipendenza..(*tutti vogliamo essere approvati*),
> e piano piano.....


Non e' vero,e certi messaggiacci pluri-rubinati (oppure mortalmente terminati) son li' a testimoniarlo....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne sei certo?





free ha detto:


> ma vai a lavorareeee!


Dite la verità che Oscuro vi fa sangue! :mrgreen:

Ed io a lavorare comincio lunedi (intanto mi faccio qualche giorno di mare )


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora nce vengo....!


Ma daiiiiiii!!!! Lo sai che fanno le difficili, ma poi......


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*M.m*

Cosa risponderanno secondo te?:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa risponderanno secondo te?:rotfl:


Penso che se tu ti presentassi ad un'eventuale cena ti converrebbe portarti dietro la macchinetta dei numerini come dal salumiere :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*m.m*

Dici?io non credo proprio.....Dal salumiere finirei io con un bel pezzo di luganica nel retro!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?io non credo proprio.....Dal salumiere finirei io con un bel pezzo di luganica nel retro!!


Io mi fido della totale dedizione che Simy mostra nei tuoi confronti. Se lei la pensa così deve avere il suo perchè, ne sono certo. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*m.m*

Lei mi conosce come claudio..fuori di qui...però è di parte....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io mi fido della totale dedizione che Simy mostra nei tuoi confronti. Se lei la pensa così deve avere il suo perchè, ne sono certo. :mrgreen:


Corre voce che Oscuro abbia un perché di un certo peso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Hirò*

La mia cultura non ha peso!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io mi fido della totale dedizione che Simy mostra nei tuoi confronti. Se lei la pensa così deve avere il suo perchè, ne sono certo. :mrgreen:


puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco!




oscuro ha detto:


> Lei mi conosce come claudio..fuori di qui...però è di parte....!:mrgreen:


no non sono di parte!! se non fossi la persona che sei non  la penserei cosi!


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dite la verità che Oscuro vi fa sangue! :mrgreen:
> 
> Ed io a lavorare comincio lunedi (intanto mi faccio qualche giorno di mare )



te ne vai al mare? bravo, buone vacanze!
così ti ricarichi bene prima di andare a lavorare


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Nessuna risposta..............!


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta..............!



qual era la domanda?:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> qual era la domanda?:singleeye:


....Ma sarai carogna!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei mi conosce come claudio..fuori di qui...però è di parte....!:mrgreen:


Cacchio, ma quanti Claudio siamo qui dentro?!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Settembre 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Corre voce che Oscuro abbia un perché di un certo peso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


D'altra parte si può facilmente credere che Simy non sia donna che si accontenta.......


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cacchio, ma quanti Claudio siamo qui dentro?!!!



la krikka dei Claudi:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> qual era la domanda?:singleeye:


:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta..............!


Senti bello... se vuoi dei fatti... fatti sotto. Perchè io, lo sai, sono una ragazza di campagna e credo a quello che vedo. Le chiacchere stanno a zero, parli tanto di mutande sfrante e difficoltà a fare manovra, dici di tenere dei corsi poi manco ti presenti in aula... cos'è, non passavi in corridoio? Avanti carino, sono qui, adesso vediamo le carte e poi darò un giudizio obbiettivo, e basta con tutte 'ste vanterie allusioni ed illusioni che a parole son bravi tutti... 
 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:... BadGirl


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Vabbbèè ,ma io ho paura,io...scherzavo....dai che ti racconto poi?infondo...ho esagerato..ho 3 cm...non di più,e ho anche diffuse disfunzioni erettili..ma se ti piace moscio..ti sfondo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbbèè ,ma io ho paura,io...scherzavo....dai che ti racconto poi?infondo...ho esagerato..ho 3 cm...non di più,e ho anche diffuse disfunzioni erettili..ma se ti piace moscio..ti sfondo....!:rotfl:


sempre detto io che dovevo giocare a poker da professionista:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sempre detto io che dovevo giocare a poker da professionista:rotfl::rotfl:


Hehehehe, ti sconsiglio di inchinarti al pubblico plaudente finche Oscuro non abbia davvero mostrato le carte. Per orale ha solo dichiarate.......


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Volete la guerra allora?


----------

